# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  КИС 2010

## Sanych

*Kaspersky Internet Security* обеспечивает защиту вашего компьютера от известных и новых угроз, сетевых и мошеннических атак, спама и других нежелательных данных. Каждый тип угроз обрабатывается отдельным компонентом программы. Такое построение системы защиты позволяет гибко настраивать программу в зависимости от нужд конкретного пользователя или предприятия в целом.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Kaspersky Internet Security включает следующие инструменты защиты:

   1. Компоненты защиты, которые обеспечивают защиту:
          * файлов и персональных данных;
          * системы;
          * работы в сети.
   2. Задачи проверки на вирусы, посредством которых выполняется поиск вирусов в отдельных файлах, папках, дисках или областях, либо полная проверка компьютера.
   3. Обновление, обеспечивающее актуальность внутренних модулей программы, а также баз, использующихся для поиска вредоносных программ, обнаружения сетевых атак и спам-сообщений.
   4. Мастеры и инструменты, облегчающие выполнение задач, возникающих в процессе работы Kaspersky Internet Security.
   5. Сервисные функции, обеспечивающие информационную поддержку в работе с программами и позволяющие расширить его функциональность.

*Рассмотрим каждый компонент подробнее.*

* Компоненты защиты вашего ПК*
Защита вашего компьютера в реальном времени обеспечивается следующими компонентами защиты:

*Файловый Антивирус*
- Файловый Антивирус контролирует файловую систему компьютера. Он проверяет все открываемые, запускаемые и сохраняемые файлы на вашем компьютере и на всех присоединенных дисках. Каждое обращение к файлу перехватывается Kaspersky Internet Security, и файл проверяется на присутствие известных вирусов.

*Почтовый Антивирус*
- Почтовый Антивирус проверяет все входящие и исходящие почтовые сообщения вашего компьютера. Он анализирует электронные письма на присутствие вредоносных программ.

*Веб-Антивирус*
- Веб-Антивирус перехватывает и блокирует выполнение скрипта, расположенного на веб-сайте, если он представляет угрозу. Строгому контролю также подвергается весь HTTP-трафик. Кроме того, компонент анализирует веб-страницы на предмет фишинг-мошенничества.
*
IM-Антивирус*
- IM-Антивирус обеспечивает безопасность работы с интернет-пейджерами. Компонент защищает информацию, поступающую на ваш компьютер по протоколам интернет-пейджеров. IM-Антивирус обеспечивает безопасную работу со многими приложениями, предназначенными для быстрого обмена сообщениями.

*Контроль программ*
- Контроль программ регистрирует действия, совершаемые программами в системе, и регулирует деятельность программ, исходя из того, к какой группе компонент относит данную программу. Для каждой группы программ задан набор правил. Эти правила регламентируют доступ программ к различным ресурсам.
*
Сетевой экран*
- Сетевой экран обеспечивает безопасность вашей работы в локальных сетях и интернете. Компонент производит фильтрацию всей сетевой активности согласно правилам двух типов: правилам для программ и пакетным правилам.

*Проактивная защита*
- Проактивная защита позволяет обнаружить новую вредоносную программу еще до того, как она успеет нанести вред. Компонент основан на контроле и анализе поведения всех программ, установленных на вашем компьютере. На основании выполняемых действий Kaspersky Internet Security принимает решение о том, является программа потенциально опасной или нет. Таким образом, ваш компьютер защищен не только от уже известных вирусов, но и от новых, еще не исследованных.

*Защита от сетевых атак*
- Защита от сетевых атак запускается при старте операционной системы и отслеживает во входящем трафике активность, характерную для сетевых атак. Обнаружив попытку атаки на компьютер, Kaspersky Internet Security блокирует любую сетевую активность атакующего компьютера в отношении вашего компьютера.

*Анти-Спам*
- Анти-Спам встраивается в установленный на вашем компьютере почтовый клиент и контролирует все поступающие почтовые сообщения на предмет спама. Все письма, содержащие спам, помечаются специальным заголовком. Предусмотрена также возможность настройки Анти-Спама на обработку спама (автоматическое удаление, помещение в специальную папку и т.д.). Также компонент анализирует почтовые сообщения на предмет фишинг-мошенничества.

*Мониторинг сети*
- Компонент, предназначенный для просмотра информации о сетевой активности в реальном времени.
*
Анти-Фишинг*
- Компонент, встроенный в Веб-Антивирус, Анти-Спам и IM-Антивирус, который позволяет проверять веб-адреса на принадлежность к спискам фишинговых и подозрительных веб-адресов.

*Анти-Баннер*
- Анти-Баннер блокирует рекламную информацию, размещенную на специальных баннерах, встроенных в интерфейс различных программ, установленных на вашем компьютере, и находящихся в интернете.
*
Родительский контроль*
- Родительский контроль компонент программы, выполняющий функции контроля доступа пользователей компьютера к веб-ресурсам. Основной задачей Родительского контроля является ограничение доступа, в первую очередь, к веб-сайтам, предназначенным для взрослой аудитории, затрагивающим темы порнографии, оружия, наркотиков, провоцирующим жестокость, насилие и т. д., а также к веб-сайтам, которые являются потенциальной причиной потери времени (чаты, игровые ресурсы) или денег (интернет-магазины, аукционы).

Обеспечение безопасности компьютера – непростая задача, требующая знания особенностей работы операционной системы и способов использования ее слабых мест. Кроме этого, большое количество и разнородность информации о безопасности системы затрудняет ее анализ и обработку.

Для облегчения решения специфических задач по обеспечению безопасности компьютера в состав Kaspersky Internet Security включен ряд мастеров и инструментов:

    * Мастер Настройки браузера, выполняющий анализ параметров браузера Microsoft Internet Explorer, оценивая их в первую очередь с точки зрения безопасности.
    * Мастер Восстановления после заражения, устраняющий следы пребывания вредоносных объектов в системе.
    * Мастер Устранения следов активности, производящий поиск и устранение следов активности пользователя в системе и параметров операционной системы, способствующих накоплению информации об активности пользователя.
    * Диск аварийного восстановления, предназначенный для проверки и лечения зараженных x86-совместимых компьютеров. Он применяется при такой степени заражения, когда не представляется возможным вылечить компьютер с помощью антивирусных приложений или утилит лечения.
    * Виртуальная клавиатура, предотвращающая перехват данных, вводимых с клавиатуры.

В процессе работы приложения о каждом компоненте защиты, задаче проверки или обновлении приложения формируется отчет. Он содержит информацию о выполненных операциях и результатах работы, благодаря чему вы всегда сможете узнать подробности о работе любого компонента Kaspersky Internet Security. В случае возникновения проблем отчеты можно отправлять в "Лабораторию Касперского", чтобы наши специалисты смогли подробнее изучить ситуацию и помочь вам как можно быстрее.

Все подозрительные с точки зрения безопасности объекты Kaspersky Internet Security переносит в специальное хранилище – Карантин. Здесь они хранятся в зашифрованном виде, чтобы избежать заражения компьютера. Вы можете проверять эти объекты на присутствие вирусов, восстанавливать в исходное местоположение, удалять, самостоятельно добавлять объекты на карантин. Все объекты, которые по результатам проверки на вирусы окажутся незараженными, автоматически восстанавливаются в исходное местоположение.

В Резервное хранилище помещаются копии вылеченных и удаленных Kaspersky Internet Security объектов. Данные копии создаются на случай необходимости восстановить объекты или картину их заражения. Резервные копии объектов также хранятся в зашифрованном виде, чтобы избежать заражения компьютера.

Вы можете восстановить объект из резервного хранилища в исходное местоположение или удалить копию.

----------


## Sanych

```
Активация КИС 2010

Жмём в низу - Лицензия. Вводим пробный ключ Z2T8B-QQ9W9-ZY3SD-UM5A7. 
Программа проверяет ключ, выдаёт ошибку
 и в этом окне находим кнопочку Обзор, указываем на ключ
 от 7-рки или 8-рки. Всё ОК :)
```

----------


## Stych

Качаем, тестируем, отписываемся.

Kaspersky Internet Security 9.0.0.459 - Rus - тех.релиз

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Я себе поставил на пробу. Ключ от 8-рки стоит. Пока ни чего толкового сказать не могу. Стоит, работает. Обновляется как по платнику так и по гостю с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Хотя гостевым не очень доверяю. Будем тестировать дальше.

----------


## Stych

В ближайшее время Лаборатория Касперского иностранные сборки Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.459 должна объявить финалом и информация появиться на оф.сайте (версия уже залита в соответствующие папки), русской версии пока не наблюдается.

----------


## Sanych

Чё там слышно про финалочку русскую??

----------


## Stych

Сейчас пока будут тестировать на Западе. У Касперского это обычная практика. А потом версию, пофиксенную от багов выложат и на русском.

----------


## Stych

Свежий тест от [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Касперыч рулит))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

*Kis 2010.0.0.463 ru* - это русский техрелиз с CF1, выложенный для дальнейшего тестирования перед продажей на Русском рынке. 

Инструкция по активации KIS 2010
1. Выбираем активировать коммерческую версию
Вставляем этот код активации: BR64D-DPWME-41E31-XDMY4 и нажимаем далее
2. Дождаться сообщения "Превышено число активации программы"
3. Ниже в окне нажать "Обзор"
4. Выбрать ваш ключ от 8 версии
5. Нажимаем Далее
6. Нажимаем Завершить
7. Активация завершена! 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Сброс активации для КИС 2010.* 
Точно работает на версии 9.0.0.459. Если кто будет пробовать для более новейших отпишитесь.

Скачать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

P.S. Для версии 9.0.0.463 работает, я проверил

----------


## VirDignus

я вот финал жду, думаю прикупить лицензию, а то достала эта марока с ключами

----------


## Sanych

Там в теме про ключи([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) есть прога для обнуления триала. Я теперь ей пользуюсь. У меня КИС 9.0.0.463 Раз в месяц поставил и забыл.

----------


## Sanych

Кто слышал, финалку они всё же собираются выпускать? Или опять по старой традиции ждать 9.09.2009?? Может уже вышла, а я не знаю? Залейте на гостевой обменник в таком случае.

----------


## Stych

Продажи Kaspersky Internet Security и Антивируса Касперского 2010 начнутся 25 августа!

«Лаборатория Касперского» представила журналистам новую версию своих решений для обеспечения безопасности Kaspersky Internet Security и Антивирус Касперского.

Продажи новой 2010 версии защитных персональных продуктов в России начнутся 25 августа 2009 года. Однако уже сейчас любой желающий может стать одним из первых покупателей Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 и Антивируса Касперского 2010: приобретая годовую лицензию версии 2009, пользователи бесплатно переходят на версию 2010, загрузив ее с сайта kaspersky.ru в день официального релиза.

Рекомендованные розничные цены на лицензию с возможностью установки решения на 2 ПК составят 1200 рублей для Антивируса Касперского и 1600 рублей для Kaspersky Internet Security.

Продление лицензии будет осуществляться со скидкой: в этом случае стоимость Антивируса Касперского составит 720 рублей, а Kaspersky Internet Security – 960 рублей. Возможен переход с Антивируса Касперского на решение Kaspersky Internet Security при покупке соответствующего продления.

Покупатели Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 получат в подарок лицензию на новое решение Kaspersky Mobile Security 8.0 с функцией Анти-Вор для защиты смартфонов. Количество комплектов с подарком ограничено.

Последняя версия эта
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0 Build 463 Final (Русская версия)
Но еще тестируются несколько бета версий 
KIS 9.0.0.679 и 684 и 691 beta

Залью позже 463.

----------


## Sanych

Так 463 же есть где-то выше. Или финал 463?

----------


## Stych

Да я сам не могу понять. Выпускают 463 финал, он отличается размером от того что я заливал на метр где-то. А потом еще и беты штампуют. Короче, криво чето както у них маркетинг работает)

----------


## Stych

Обновленный скин на KIS и KAV 2010. Кроме изменения внешнего вида открывает некоторые пока еще скрытые возможности. Используя данный скин появляется возможность напрямую использовать файлы-ключи для активации продуктов версии 2010.

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Изменения стандартного скина: 
1. Добавление настроек оповещения Почтового антивируса при обнаружении зловреда.
2. Добавление в ХИПС вкладки Приложения с разделением по группам.
3. Добавление в Сетевой Экран вкладки Приложения с разделением по группам.
4. Добавление индикаторов прогресса (прогрессбаров) в кнопки длительных операций (без второго прогресс-бара в сканировании).
5. Добавление закладки с настройками Безопасной среды прямо в свойствах программмы из окна Контроля активности.
6. Добавление в окно Отчёт кнопок очистки отчётов и статистики.
7. Включение режима невидимости для публичных сетей.
8. Графический прогрессбар в окне Менеджера лицензий.
9. Активируем программу ключом. Добавился соответсвующий пункт.
10. Добавляем в менюшку в трее вызов полного отчёта.  
11. В радаре зеленые точки соответствуют обезвреженным угрозам, красные ещё не обезвреженным.
12. При блокировке сети - запрос подтверждения на действие.
13. В трей добавлены включение и отключение компонентов.
14. Возможность вызова окна радара из трея с отображением состояния по угрозам. Закрытие окна - правым кликом, левый клик открывает окно угроз.
15. Добавлена видимость уязвимостей на вкладке "Обнаружено" и возможность соответственно очищать список.
16. Добавлена третья работающая кнопка "Удалить из списка" на вкладке найденных уязвимых программ в wizard`е.
17. При кликании по диаграммам в "Контроле программ" вызываются настройки HIPS.
18. На всех видах сканирования: заменена мелькающая строка с проверяемым объектом на более востребованную инфу и количестве и обнаруженных угрозах. Проверяемые объекты можно увидеть во всплывающем окне при кликании по времени окончании.
19. Добавлена проверка критических областей, QScan и проверка руткитов.
20. Контроль программ добавлен в треевое меню.
21. Добавлено Разрешить/Запретить однократно на алерт.
22. Из окна Безопасной среды можно выводить правила для приложений.
23. Фон главного окна меняется в зависимости от критичности угрозы.
24. Добавлен запрет запуска обновлений (и отката) при работе любой проверки (с уведомлением).
25. Добавлен запрет запуска любой проверки из окна при получении обновлений (с уведомлением).
26. Шрифт на кнопках меняется при наведении и кликании. 
27. В Настройки обновлений добавлена вкладка Дополнительно с выбором только баз или баз с программными модулями.
28. Добавлены звуки на некоторые события
29. Обновлено окно нотификации (балун)
30. Обновлено окно разрыва соединений (с анимацией)
31. Добавлен лого с анимацией в балуны
32. Добавлена кнопка «Мониторинг сети» в окно «Центр защиты»
33. Добавлены кнопки в окна настроек HIPS и Сетевого экрана
34. Добавлена функция отключения самозащиты в трей.
35. Возможность изменения приоритета при файловом сканировании.
36. В настройках Сетевого Экрана на закладке "Правила фильтрации" добавлена галка, как было в 8-ке: "Показывать правила для приложений, созданные по умолчанию" на закладке "Сетевые пакеты".
37. Группировка по производителю в контроле активности программ.
+ некоторые графические доработки

Альтернативный скин рекомендую распаковать сюда: 
Х:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Skin2010\skin.r11 
и настравить в настройках (вид) на указанную папку 

Плюсы 
1. Исходный скин не уничтожается 
2. Можно всегда переключится между несколькими скинами 
3. Не отключается самозащита

Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Перед установкой нового ключа обязательно удаляйте старый ключ, старый ключ в 2010 версиях удаляется нажатием на "крестик" напротив номера ключа в разделе "Лицензия".

----------


## Sanych

*КИС 9.0.0.736 ru* 
Версия котрая в отличие от предыдущих поддерживает устновку на Windows7.

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Адмирал

подскажите такую вещь в KIS 2010
на закладке - Центр защиты справа внизу расположен экран всего проверено объектов и даётся расшифровка сколько и чего нашёл 
а можно это обнулить и как?

----------


## Sanych

Нажимаеш там же на надпись - Обнаружено угроз. Потом идёш на вкладку - Статистика. Жмёш в низу - Очистить отчёты и статистику.

----------


## BiZ111

Я люблю КИС 2010. Жду оптимизированной 2011, обещают более лучший продукт. 
Удручает лишь перенасыщение всевозможными параметрами.
Люблю простоту. Но не отвергаю массу опций, ввиду актуальной нужды в интернет-безопасности

----------

